# 1935 Colson Flyer $250



## Rollo (May 8, 2017)

... https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/6121966099.html ...


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2017)

Not 100% correct but a good price for what it is. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (May 8, 2017)

If those are aluminum Colson fenders its a steal!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 8, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2017)




----------



## stoney (May 8, 2017)

Nice deal for someone.


----------



## Buckeye17 (May 8, 2017)

Good deal on that!


----------



## Rollo (May 16, 2017)

... I made an offer and ended up buying this bike ! ... 20 minutes from my house ... Painted chrome fenders are coming off ... 
... Got a pair of black Coke bottle grips coming ... Rides nice! ...


----------

